# What Have You Missed Doing This Summer, Due To Cancellations?



## ClassicRockr (Sep 24, 2020)

Well, we moved back to Colorado for certain summer things that we did when we lived here before. 99% of these things were not in Florida, such as the Rocky Mountains and the elk "rut". Have been able to put our powerboat on local lake, so that was terrific. Other than boating, seems like everything else had been cancelled. 

Have you missed doing anything that has been cancelled?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2020)

Tons of things.  Top of the list: seeing our kids frequently, having or attending parties, meeting friends at restaurants and breweries, walking along the beach, and enjoying the county fair with our grands.         

Plus two big vacations and several RV trips got cancelled. 

Let's not discuss "covid hair."


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 24, 2020)

Attending cricket matches,concerts and now into Autumn rugby matches.I was able to watch my cricket team via live streaming but my rugby club are not allowed to play and I wouldn’t be able to go if they were.
And I can’t see any of that changing for at least another year.I am merely existing and I do not like it.
At least I can watch NFL on a Sunday evening on my game pass.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 24, 2020)

Worst summer of my entire life.  Was able to cram 2 weeks in at the end, but all in all did not have a summer at all.  Some days, tho' I'll say this, it was so hot, I was happy for a/c and that's quite a concession from me.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 24, 2020)

I guess this might seem boring to some but I missed going to my library surrounded by books and the free use of Ancestry and Find my Past As an Extended user I got free access to the library at times when there was no access to general users so it was always quiet. Sunday was opened from 8am to 8pm for Extended users only. Happy days. But the difference is I can buy books to read at home and subscribe to Ancestry etc (if or when I could afford the subscription) so I didn't miss out like others it was just something I 'really missed doing this summer'.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 24, 2020)

I missed various street fairs that tended to have some great live bands.  I also missed warm evening First Fridays where galleries were open along First Street in San Jose.  I also missed trips to San Francisco, Santa Cruz and Monterey for bicycling because we just didn't want to be around as many people as we expected would be there.

Other than that I feel fortunate that I didn't think the summer was that bad overall.  I didn't have to commute to work, the weather was reasonable a lot of the time, my wife and I were able to bicycle around the neighborhood and also to wetlands about 10 miles away several times and I was able to get more walks in overall.  We also built out our backyard area so we were able to enjoy it more than we have in the past.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 24, 2020)

The indoor pool on the roof of my son's building combined with sunning on the roof amongst beautiful views of NYC.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 24, 2020)

Pepper said:


> The indoor pool on the roof of my son's building combined with sunning on the roof amongst beautiful views of NYC.


Oh @Pepper would love an indoor pool on a roof or wherever. Fantastic. So sorry you missed the use of it this Summer. Let's be hopeful that next Summer, a few restrictions, if not all, are lifted and you can enjoy the pool again. Let me know 'cos at least I can imagine.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2020)

Missed our family reunion in August. Miss shopping and going out for dinner. Miss our clubhouse which is still closed...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2020)

Meeting friends for lunch, family dinners, etc.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 24, 2020)

We were going to go take a tour of southern England, and maybe a river cruise in the fall. Our (formerly) weekly bridge group, all seniors, cannot meet. We rarely eat out anymore, but I actually think that's been OK. We're not going to Key West either. However, we have instituted outdoor happy hour on a friends back porch. The kid up the street mows my lawn regularly now because what the hell else do I have to spend my money on?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 24, 2020)

I missed a few antique shows and flea markets but it has actually helped to curb my addiction to accumulating more great _*stuff*_.

The good news for me is that I'm still healthy a little bit bored but healthy. 

_“If you cannot see the bright side of life, polish the dull side.”_ - Christina Dodd


----------



## Autumn (Sep 24, 2020)

I missed watching the Boston Marathon in April, and baseball at Fenway Park.  Also, Boston usually has an amazing 4th of July celebration, complete with the Boston Pops, guest stars and spectacular fireworks but this year it was cancelled.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 24, 2020)

We were scheduled to cruise to Hawaii in March. The day before we were suopposed to go, the cruise was cancelled. We were lucky, as we were still at home. My sister and her husband were down if Florida to go on a Caribbean cruise when they got notified, and had to make their way back to NY.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Tons of things.  Top of the list: seeing our kids frequently, having or attending parties, meeting friends at restaurants and breweries, walking along the beach, and enjoying the county fair with our grands.
> 
> Plus two big vacations and several RV trips got cancelled.
> 
> Let's not discuss "covid hair."





Pappy said:


> Missed our family reunion in August. Miss shopping and going out for dinner. Miss our clubhouse which is still closed...


....all of the above..


----------

